

75,000 Popcorn Time users will be getting a surprise in the mail this fall - antr
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2015/08/25/75000-popcorn-time-users-will-be-getting-a-surprise-in-the-mail-this-fall/

======
Amorymeltzer
TF article has a little more information and background:
[https://torrentfreak.com/75000-popcorn-time-users-in-
crossha...](https://torrentfreak.com/75000-popcorn-time-users-in-crosshairs-
of-anti-piracy-group-150825/)

